# HDMI - DVI das gleiche wie DVI-DVI??



## Tac0 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,
Da ich hier oft gelesen habe das aus HDMI und 16:9 ja schon nix werden kann, ich jeodch keinen DVI-Anschluss an meinem Monitor habe, habe ich mir jetzt ein HDMI - DVI Kabel bestellt. Wäre das wie der Thred schon sagt dann ungefähr das gleiche wie DVI - DVI oder HDMI - HDMI?? Was für ein Kabel ist es also? DVI oder HDMI??
Tac0


----------



## Otep (21. Januar 2011)

Warum kann aus HDMI und 16:9 nichts werden?
Nun, das Kabel ist eines mit nem HDMI und nem DVI Anschluss  
Ob du HDMI oder DVI nimmst ist egal, da das zu übertragende Signal digital ist... der Unterschied ist nur das beim HDMI noch der Sound mit übertragen wird... Das Bild ist weder besser noch schlechter.


----------



## eagum (21. Januar 2011)

So siehts aus, das übertragene (digitale) Bildsignal von DVI ist gegenüber HDMI identisch. 
Es fehlen halt nur die sonstigen Features, die HDMI so mit sich bringt, zB. HDCP und Audio...


----------



## Rocksteak (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn mans genau nimmt, gibt es auch DVI-Kabel die Sound übertragen können, da viele Grafikkarten (vorallem von ATi) auch ohne HDMI/Audioausgang eine Soundkarte besitzen. Allerdings kann nicht jedes DVI Kabel auch Sound übertragen.

Aber an der Bildqualität ändert sich nichts.


----------

